#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Schmerzen in Hüfte u. Oberschenkeln. >

## Jestin

*Schmerzen in Hüfte u. Oberschenkeln.*       Hallo,
meine Frau 62 jahre alt hat seid seid längeren folgende Schmerzen.
1. Schmerzen Hüftgelenk rings um die Oberschenkel.
2. Der Schmerz strahlt von hinten u. vorne in die Oberschenkel aus.
3. Dieser Schmerz ist nach dem Sitzen besonders schlimm.
4. Ohne Schmerztabletten ist das morgendliche aufstehen fast unmöglich.
5. Leichtes ziehen im Rücken ist vorhanden.
6. Beine können schwer angehoben werden.
Es ist ein "ziehen" zum Beispiel beim Einsteigen ins Auto. 
Bisherige Untersuchungen
und Diagnosen:
1. Röntgen Orthopäden = Altersabnutzung in Wirbelsäule u. leichter Gleitwirbel. Hüfte aber in Ordnung.
2. Krankengymnastik u. Massagen haben keine Linderung gebracht.
3. Es besteht eine ASS- Intoleranz daher nur Paraletamol für Schmerzen möglich. Wirken aber nicht gut.
4. Eine Blutuntersuchung wurde gemacht. Ergebnis noch offen.
5. Hausarzt meint es solle noch eine CT gemacht werden.
6. Es besteht eine Knieathrose. 
Das ist zur Zeit der Stand bei meiner Frau. Dieser Zustand hat sich in  laufe der Jahre immer mehr verschlimmert. Ärzte wurden mehrmals  aufgesucht und es gab Rezepze für Schmerzmedikamente,
Krankengymnastik, Reha Sport u.s.w..
Nichts hat bisher geholfen, im gegenteil es wird immer schlimmer. Meine  Frau kann kaum noch in der Küche laufen nach längeren sitzen. Sie  bekommt die Beine nur unter Schmerzen hoch beim Autoeinsteigen. 
Bisherige Ärzte und deren Diagnose haben nicht zu einer Linderung der  Schmerzen beigetragen. Durch Krankengymnastik u.s.w. vergehen immer mehr  Wochen mit Schmerzen.
Jetzt die Blutuntersuchung u. evtl in 1 bis 2 Monaten eine CT je nachdem wie ein Termin zu bekommen ist.
Da vergehen wieder Wochen u. Monate. 
Habt Ihr evtl. mit diesen Erscheinungen Erfahrungen oder Ratschläge was man schnellstens machen könnte. 
Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis. 
Danke vorab.

----------


## josie

Hallo Jestin!
Leider ist ohne entsprechende Diagnostik nicht viel zu sagen, zumindest hier im Forum nicht, wir sind ja auf so einen Befund angewiesen um überhaupt eine Aussage machen zu können.
Also ist der HA schon auf dem richtigen Weg, ein CT wird sicher "mehr Licht ins Dunkel" bringen, wobei ein MRT bei knöchernen Strukturen die besseren Ergebnisse bringt.
Ist deine Frau bei keinem Orthopäden in Behandlung? 
Auch die Schmerzmittel sollten überdacht werden, wurden denn schonmal sog. Entzündungshemmer, wie Ibuprofen, Voltaren oder ein Cox2Hemmer versucht, diese Medikamente sind in der Regel bei Knochenschmerzen besser, als Paracetamol   

> Altersabnutzung in Wirbelsäule u. leichter Gleitwirbel. Hüfte aber in Ordnung.

 Es ist halt die Frage, wie ausgeprägt diese Abnutzungserscheinungen sind und im Röntgen kann man z.B. Bandscheiben und alles was damit zu tun hat, wie z.B die Weite des Spinalkanals, der bei einem Bandscheibenvorfall verengt sein kann, nicht beurteilen.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Jestin, 
es macht nur Sinn wenn Du einmal mit ihr zum Facharzt gehst Orthopäden. *Dies ist wichtig* da *Schmerzen chronisch werden können* und dann hilft nicht mehr ganz soviel (Zeitraum ca, ein Jahr).  
Bei dem Orthopäden sollte einmal folgendes abgeklärt werden falls die noch nicht getan worden ist! *Sowie Überweisung in eine Schmerzambulanz!* 
- gibt es Probleme mit dem  Iliosakralgelenk was evtl ausstrahlt.
- ist der Gleitwirbel wirklich so harmlos den er verändert ja das Gefüge der Wirbelsäule 
- Die wirklichen Ursachen evtl. Stenosen (Engstellen kann man eher per MRT richtig sehen) 
- das Rückenmark endet am Lendenwirbel 1  danach beginnt das Plexus Lumbosakralis dabei der Nervus ischiadicus,(Landläufig Ischiasnerv genannt) und der kann richtig sauer werden. *(gibt es da irgendwelche Stenosen (Engstellen)* oder...?  
Dann würde ich einmal das Blatt im Anhang ausfüllen dies sagt nicht nur aus sie hat Schmerzen sondern auch die Intensität ihre Laune wie sie geschlafen hat wie viel Medikamente  Das hilft den Arzt etwas das Ganze  einzuschätzen. Wenn sich bei der Blutprobe eine Entzündungsherd herausstellt und der Arzt Ibuprofen verschreibt sollte man auch nach dem Magenschutz fragen (Pantoprozol)  
Ohne Entzündungswerte Bluttest und bei heftigen Schmerzen sind Paracetamol natürlich nicht unbedingt das letzte Mittel (evtl. Tramal) dies sollte man allerdings zusammen mit der Schmerzambulanz abstimmen 
Ob sie schon etwas von  Progressiven Muskelentspannung nach Jacobson gehört hat? Dies schafft die Möglichkeit die Schmerzen zumindest etwas erträglicher zu machen!  
So das muss es erst einmal gewesen sein sollte das Ganze wieder so ausgehen wie das letzte Mal musst Du Dich halt noch einmal melden es gibt da noch eine Möglichkeit.... Zum Rest kann ich im Moment nichts sagen ohne Befund ..PRT.. :Huh?:  Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen! 
Viele Grüsse StefanD.   Schmerzprotokoll.jpg

----------


## Jestin

Hallo Josie und StefanD.,
danke für Euere bisherigen Antworten.
StefanD Du schreibst über ein Blatt im Anhang. Leider finde ich dieses Blatt im Anhang nicht.
Das würde sehr wichtig sein wie Du schreibst. Wie komme ich an dieses Blatt ran :Huh?:  
Meine Frau war in letzter Zeit zig mal zum Orthopäden. Der hat Krankengymnastik und Schmerzmittel verschrieben. 
StefanD. schreibst:
- gibt es Probleme mit dem  Iliosakralgelenk was evtl ausstrahlt.
- ist der Gleitwirbel wirklich so harmlos den er verändert ja das Gefüge der Wirbelsäule 
- Die wirklichen Ursachen evtl. Stenosen (Engstellen kann man eher per MRT richtig sehen) 
- das Rückenmark endet am Lendenwirbel 1  danach beginnt das Plexus  Lumbosakralis dabei der Nervus ischiadicus,(Landläufig Ischiasnerv  genannt) und der kann richtig sauer werden. *(gibt es da irgendwelche Stenosen (Engstellen)* oder...?  
- gibt es Probleme mit dem  Iliosakralgelenk was evtl ausstrahlt.
- ist der Gleitwirbel wirklich so harmlos den er verändert ja das Gefüge der Wirbelsäule 
- Die wirklichen Ursachen evtl. Stenosen (Engstellen kann man eher per MRT richtig sehen) 
- das Rückenmark endet am Lendenwirbel 1  danach beginnt das Plexus  Lumbosakralis dabei der Nervus ischiadicus,(Landläufig Ischiasnerv  genannt) und der kann richtig sauer werden. *(gibt es da irgendwelche Stenosen (Engstellen)* oder...?  
Welcher Arzt soll diese Untersuchungen durchführen. Der Orthopäde wo Sie schon in Behandlung ist. :Huh?:  
josie,
du schreibst das evtl. andere Schmerzmittel helfen würden. 
Es besteht aber eine ASS- Intoleranz daher nicht alle Mittel für Schmerzen möglich. 
Die Schmerzen haben ja eine Ursache, diese sollte gefunden werden. Schmerzmittel für kurze Zeit ist ja o.K., aber nicht auf dauer. 
Eine MRT wie Du beschrieben hast wird meine Frau auch einleiten. 
Bei jeder Untersuchung und danach Maßnahmen hat man Erfolgsausichten.
Meine Frau ist aber fast 2x wöchentlich beim Hausarzt u. Orthopäden. Leider seid Monaten ohne Schmerzminderung. 
Jeder Arzt hat eine Diagnose. Aber nach ca. 8 Wochen ist das Ergebnis negativ (Schmerzen sind gleichbleibend).
Danach geht es von Ärzten weiter wieder eine andere Therapimethode.
So vergehen Wochen, Monate u. Jahre bei meiner Frau. Ohne die Ursache u. Schmerzen zu beseitigen oder zu lindern. 
Welche Fachärzte /Klinik u.s.w. könntet Ihr mir als Hilfe für meine Frau vorschlagen?
Wir wohnen im Südharz (näche Goslar) und Fahrkilommeter u.s.w. spielen für die Gesundheit meiner Frau keine Rolle. 
Danke für weitere Hinweise.

----------


## josie

Hallo Jestin!  

> Es besteht aber eine ASS- Intoleranz daher nicht alle Mittel für Schmerzen möglich.

 In den sog. entzündungshemmenden Medikamenten wie Ibuprofen, Voltaren etc ist kein ASS drin   

> Schmerzmittel für kurze Zeit ist ja o.K., aber nicht auf dauer

 das kann man nicht so einfach mit ja oder nein beantworten, wenn es sich um degenerative Schäden der Wirbelsäule handelt, dann kann es durchaus sein, daß "nur" die Schmerztherapie bleibt, weil es für die Wirbelsäule keinen Gelenkersatz gibt, wie z.b. bei der Hüfte oder beim Knie. 
Des weiteren hat Stefan schon geschrieben, daß längeranhaltende Schmerzen chronisch werden können, d.h. der Betroffene hat dann auch Schmerzen, wenn man die eigentlich Ursache der Schmerzen gefunden hat und sie auch behoben hat (falls das möglich ist), die Schmerzen bleiben aber, weil sie schlichtweg zu lange vorhanden waren. 
Deshalb ist eine Schmerztherapie wichtig, auch wenn man die Ursache noch nicht weiß.   

> Jeder Arzt hat eine Diagnose

 Welche Diagnosen sind das denn, immerhin wurden sie gestellt, ohne wirkliche Diagnostik wie z.B. ein MRT.
Wenn das seit Monaten so geht, warum habt ihr nicht mal einen anderen Orthopäden aufgesucht?   

> StefanD Du schreibst über ein Blatt im Anhang

 Unterhalb der Unterschrift bzw dem Gruß von Stefan ist eine Grafik, wenn Du draufklickst, dann siehst Du daß es ein Schmerzprotokoll ist.   

> Welcher Arzt soll diese Untersuchungen durchführen. Der Orthopäde wo Sie schon in Behandlung ist.

 Zuerst eine MRT oder CT und je nach Ergebnis zum Orthopäden oder auch zu einem Neurochirurgen, wenn z.B. im Befund steht, daß es ein Bandscheibenvorfall ist oder eine Spinalkanalstenose, dann ist der Neurochirurg der richtige Ansprechpartner

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
unter viele Grüße ist so ein Anhang zu sehen oder es steht blau Schmerzprotokoll.jpg  ja und wenn man das Ganze anklickt mit der Maus wird es so groß wie der Bildschirm und dann kannst Du es ausdrucken. (rechts steht dann unten auch schließen).
Ich schätze ihr müsst einmal in eine Klinik die sich darauf spezialisiert hat   >> Zentrum für Wirbelsäulenchirurgie / Deutsches Skoliosezentrum  
Ja und in *Hamburg* gibt es die *Schönklinik* sowie *die Helios - Endoklinik*  
Ich habe einmal beim Einkaufen ein Buch mitgenommen da hat eine große Illustrierte am Anfang mit F . eine Ärzteliste zusammengestellt (10 € das Buch).  Also eine Ärzteliste über angeblich 1500 Topmediziner aller Sparten die im Leben so Probleme machen könnten. Von Augen bis Schmerztherapie.
Wenn ich Morgen etwas Zeit habe muss ich mal sehen was in etwas in Deiner näheren Umgebung sein könnte ich kenne mich da in den PLZ da oben im Norden nicht so ganz aus.  
Es ist allerdings schwierig ohne Befund zu sagen OK da sollte man einmal näher hinsehen. So kann man vermuten ... 
Ja und dann sollte man halt solche Fragen an einen Orthopäden / Neurochirurgen stellen wie ist das kann man ausschließen, dass das Ganze seine Ursache z.B. im Iliosakralgelenk hat. (Auch das *Fibromyalgie*-Syndrom wird mitunter in Zusammenhang mit Rückenschmerzen genannt).  
Wenn ich konkret sagen könnte ohne Befund ohne Untersuchungsergebnisse da liegt das Problem wäre ich reich. Hier gilt es aber nun klipp und klar zu fragen  Orthopäde / Neurochirurg könnte es da Zusammenhänge geben (ich habe Dir oben vier Beispiele genannt.  
Ja und was die Schmerzmittel angeht habe ich Dir geschrieben das man bei starken Schmerzen auch einmal ein anderes Schmerzmittel als Paracetamol nehmen sollte. Die Acetylsalicylsäure (*ASS*) ist evtl. gut wenn man EINMAL Kopfschmerzen hat aber bei Rückenschmerzen wenig sinnvoll. Also würde in dem Fall auch nichts bringen. (auch wenn Deine Frau ASS vertragen würde). 
Nun habe ich Dir geschrieben das mna aufpassen muss das die Schmerzen nicht chronisch werden. *Allerdings weis ich nicht wie lange Deine Frau die Probleme schon hat? Ob das Schmerzproblem schon chronisch ist nach einem Jahr odgl.? * Also wenn ich dazu komme schreibe ich Dir Morgen einmal einige Ärzte Orthopädie / Schmerztherapie auf und wenn ihr dann da hingeht würde ich halt einmal das von mir genannte grob aufschreiben und darunter den Satz schreiben gibt es da evtl. Zusammenhänge! 
So das man dann evtl. ein MRT -Befund hat ja und auch sonst einen Teil ausschließen kann oder nicht. 
Gruss StefanD. 
PS. Sorry jetzt hab eich nicht gleich gesehen das Josie Dir schon alles beantwortet hat!

----------


## Jestin

Hallo,
und danke für die Antworten.
StefanD , schön das Du uns Adressen senden möchtest.
Wir waren bisher auch bei mehreren Ärzten (Orthopäden). Aber jeder hatte eine andere Diagnose.
Deshalb hast Du recht mal eine Spzial- Klinik aufzusuchen. 
Tschüß

----------


## Jestin

Hallo nochmals,
meine Frau war heute beim Hausarzt. Laut Blutbild ein erhöhter Entzündungswert.
Meine Frau hat nochmals dem Arzt genau Ihre Beschwerden geschildert.
Der Hausarzt ist der Meinung das es Rheuma ist.
Meine Frau hat am 27.10.15 einen Termin beim Rheumatologen und nimmt das Blutbild mit.
Der Hausarzt hat schon bei meiner Frau eine Cortison- Therapie eingeleitet, 10 Tage 20 mg Cortison
danach 10 Tage 10 mg. 
Nochmals für Hinweise von Euch wegen Schmerzmittel.
Im Beipackzettel steht bei vielen Schmerzmitteln in Punkt 2 "Wenn man allergisch auf Salicylsäure ist
sollte man dieses Mittel nicht einnehmen. Es besteht ja eine ASS- Intoleranz. 
Rheuma was ist das? 
Man hat zwar von Rheuma schon was gehört aber jetzt ist meine Frau scheinbar davon betroffen.
Geht Rheuma mit Therapien, Medikamente u.s.w. wieder weg oder muß man ständig Schmerzmittel nehmen?
Schmerzmittel kommen durch die ASS- Intoleranz der Frau ja wiederum nicht alle in Frage. 
Danke für weitere Hinweise speziel wegen Rheuma und was Ihr raten würdet. 
Tschüß

----------


## josie

Hallo Jestin!
Rheuma ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung, d.h. der Körper bzw die Zellen des Immunsystems /T-Zellen erkennen das körpereigene Strukturen als fremd an, dadurch kommt es im Fall von Rheuma zu Entzündungen im Bereich der Gelenke,Gelenkkapseln, Schleimbeuteln, Knochen, Muskulatur, Sehnen oder Sehnenscheiden und auch der Blutgefäße. 
Bei deiner Frau muß jetzt erstmal herausgefunden werden, um welche Rheumaform es sich handelt, es gibt über 400 Arten.
Ob es jetzt so glücklich ist, daß deine Frau bis zu diesem Rheumatologentermin Cortison nimmt, wage ich zu bezweifeln,, weil dadurch die Schmerzen sicher rückläufig sind und ihr dann nichts mehr weh tut, wenn sie den Termin hat, dem Rheumatologen wird es dann sehr schwerfallen, eine Diagnose zu stellen. 
Schmerzmittel werden in der Regel die schon erwähnten Entzündungshemmer gegeben, wie z.B. Ibuprofen und Voltaren, oder Cox 2 Hemmer. 
Welche da für deine Frau in Frage kommen, muß der Arzt entscheiden. 
Außerdem werden Rheumapatienten in der Regel auf eine sog. Basistherapie eingestellt, die die Entzündungen unterbinden sollen und dadurch eben auch die Gelenkschäden.
Für Rheuma-Betroffene kann ich dir dieses Forum empfehlen, da wird erstmal erklärt, was Rheuma ist und wenn Du oben rechts auf Austausch klickst, kommst Du zum Forum, man muß´sich dort auch anmelden, es ist kostenfrei. https://www.rheuma-online.de/krankhe...st-rheuma.html

----------


## Jestin

Hallo,
inzwischen war meine Frau beim Rheumatologen. Der meinte es liegt an einer Entzündung an der Wirbelsaule.
Krankengymnastik und weiterhin 20 er Cortison wurden jetzt weiter verordnet. 
Das hat vorher gering geholfen, aber auf dauer ist das nicht der richtige Weg oder?
Eine Entzündung müsste doch auch mal wieder weg gehen. Auch sollte man doch wissen welcher Wirbel eine Entzündung hat. 
Im Befund steht:
 " assoziierte seronegative Spondarthritis mit peripherer Gelenkbeteiliegung" WAS IST DAS? 
Was sollen wir noch weiter machen MRT oder CT um wenigstens die genaue Stelle zu finden die Schmerzen verursachen. Falls möglich evtl. eine OP vornehmen um die Schmerzen weg zu bekommen. 
Danke für Antworten.

----------


## StefanD.

> verbundene  seronegative Spondarthritis (man kann diese Erkrankung nicht im Blut nachweisen es gibt da 5 Erkrankungen die zu Rheuma gehören auch ohne Nachweis )mit peripherer Gelenkbeteiligung (es breitet sich auf andere Gelenke aus).
Das heisst eine OP würde kaum etwas bringen. Nun Cortison kann man bzw. sollte man auch nicht unbedingt als Dauermedikament nehmen Aufgrund der Nebenwirkungen.  *Sprich mit dem Arzt was möglich und sinnvoll ist* ob man z.B. MTX (Methotrexat) geben könnte bis 15mg /Woche. Allerdings als Tablette geht es ähnlich auf den Magen wie NSAR (Ibu udgl.) halt dann Spritzen.  *Denn goldenen Mittelweg eine OP und dazu das Medikament XYZ bringt hier nicht das was ihr erhofft. * Da die Medikamente in dem Bereich *nicht gerade* Nebenwirkungsfrei sind  Ist es wichtig bestimmte Werte zu überwachen in gewissen Abständen.  
Ich brauche Dir nicht zu sagen was der Hinweis  peripherer Gelenkbeteiligung (Ausbreitung) bedeutet. Es bleibt hier nur möglichst in Bewegung bleiben was weis ich Spaziergänge - wenn irgendmöglich schwimmen gehen (allerdings Sportarten wo man nichts ruckartiges tun muss..).- die Rheumaliga bietet Sportgruppen an halt wenn es möglich ist da mitmachen. 
Es verlangt da keiner bis zum Umfallen mitzumachen sondern Ok das traue ich mir noch zu und die andere Übung lasse ich lieber... Aber in Bewegung bleiben auch wenn das nicht ganz Schmerzfrei ist. Da ist zumeist eine Physiotherapeutin dabei die dann schon entsprechend beisteht.  
Halt einmal nachfragen ob es in Eurer Nähe auch die Möglichkeit gibt (zwei , drei Mal bezahlt die KK sind je 10 Termine). Danach muss man selbst zu Hause das Gelernte nachmachen. Oder halt selbst zahlen.  https://www.rheuma-liga.de/funktionstraining/ 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## josie

Hallo Jestin!  

> seronegative Spondarthritis mit peripherer Gelenkbeteiliegung" WAS IST DAS?

 Seronegativ (bedeutet keine auffälligen Rheumawerte) Spondarthritis (entzündliche Wirbelsäulenerkrankung z.B. Morbus Bechterew) periphere Gelenkbeteiligung (es sind auch andere Gelenke, neben der Wirbelsäule betroffen)   

> weiterhin 20 er Cortison wurden jetzt weiter verordnet. 
> Das hat vorher gering geholfen, aber auf dauer ist das nicht der richtige Weg oder?
> Eine Entzündung müsste doch auch mal wieder weg gehen

 Cortison ist das Mittel der Wahl, zumal deine Frau ja keine entzündungshemmenden Medikamente nehmen kann, das wäre sonst ein weiteres Standbein.   

> Auch sollte man doch wissen welcher Wirbel eine Entzündung hat.

 Woher weiß der Rheumatologe denn von der rheum Erkrankung, wenn er noch kein MRT gemacht hat, alternativ wäre auch ein Knochenszintigramm eine Möglichkeit, wenn mehrere Gelenke betroffen sind. 
Wenn die Diagnose gesichert ist, dann wird in der Regel eine sogenannte Basistherapie empfohlen, das sind Medikamente, die das Immunsystem runterfahren und dadurch werden Entzündungen verhindert. Rheuma ist eine Autoimmunerkrankung, wo sich das Immunsystem gegen den eigenen Körper wendet und genau diesen Vorgang sollen die Medikamente verhindern.
Ich würde dir in deinem Fall das Rheumaforum empfehlen: https://www.rheuma-online.de/forum/

----------

